# Royal Zulu



## SAS Amatola

Anyone know what happened to the liner Royal Zulu that was laid up at Durban?


----------



## fred henderson

I think that she was broken up in 1992.

Fred


----------



## andysk

According to Miramar, she was broken up in Durban in October 1992, don't know where or by whom.

A bit more about her here : http://www.allatsea.co.za/shipbio/royalzulu.htm


----------



## reklaw

Yep, she was broken up in Durban but I cannot remember the date. 1992 does sound right though. One of her lifeboats ended up in JHB, and I have a feeling its now at Emmerentia Dam but I doubt if anybody there would be able to confirm it.


----------



## Old Se Dog

their is a lifebaot at emmerentia dam - not sure where it came from


----------



## Old Se Dog

*royal zulu*

not sure if this is the lifeboat mentioned from the royal zulu


----------



## Stephen J. Card

That one fine good looking ship! Beautiful lines. Perfection!

Spanish originally. 

Hard to tell about the lifeboat. The stem is more raked than most lifeboats... looks like the one in your photo. 

Thanks!

Stephen


----------



## Old Se Dog

*royal zulu x santa maria de las nieves*

in the 1980's attempts were made to operate day trips on the ferry royal zulu x ( santa maria de las nieves) - she was one of 8 sisters - she starteed operating as such in sep 1983 over a period of 5 months - she carried 33 500 passengers - despite this the venture was not a success laid up - jan 1984 - sold to a ch baily - for his company dragon yachts - and renamed - welsh royal zulu - registery georgetown - cayman islands - plans to fit her out for 50 passengers - never materialized - her condition deteriorated to the point were she was just fit for scrapping- she was sent to the western end of the container terminal in durban and was scrapped - one of her interesting features was the very dark bar/dance hall called the boiler room - fitted out with boiler room fittings from the tug ft bates


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Thanks for the update and the extra photos. I hope the boiler fittings from the Bates were saved.

When the old Chief Engineer of s.s. ROTTERDAM retired he was given the furnace fittings for oil. Eventually he have it to the new m.s. ROTTERDAM and the fitting were made on a bulkhead near a pool bark on the afterdeck. Excellent. Sadly, someone thought it was silly and it was taken down. Too bad.

Stephen


----------



## Old Se Dog

*rotterdam fittings*

thanks steven - i once read a report of the then restoration of the rotterdam - that initial teams involved in her restoration were insensitive to a lot of her interior - through sheer lack of knowledge - again at a later stage i read a " cruise report " - i use the word lightly - from someone who stayed on board after she was opened to the public - that a lot of the areas - were no go areas - not sure why - my thinking - that they were still work in progress areas - i recall my own stay on the queen mary back in 1994 - i managed to " go behind the scenes " of the official tour and found a lot of areas that were in shatters so to speak - i spent 5 days on board - but have followed her recent ( ? ) spruce up with interest and it seems that things have got better - a pity the united states has not got the same attention - having been layed up for 50 odd years - i will not go into detail as i am sure you have more knowledge on the subject then i have - my feelings - she should have gone to the breakers long long time ago -


----------

